# Need help with an old Remington Model 11 autoloader 12ga.



## raffica (May 27, 2006)

bought this from an estate, it is in fair to good shape cosmetically. It shoots, but won't eject the empty, nor pick up the next round from the magazine. It cycles fine manually, and I cleaned all the old grime/grease out of it and only sparingly applied sewing machine oil.

Any suggestions as to what I need to do to fix it?


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

On your older semi autos you had to have differen't accessorys inorder to get it to function with low brass or high brass loads. Try shooting some 1 1/4 ounce loads through it to see if it will cycle. If it does then you will have to find out what you will need to get it to function with low brass loads such as 1 ounce or 1 1/8 th ounces if it's a 12 gauge.

Bob A.


----------



## raffica (May 27, 2006)

The load I was shooting is a Fiocci dove load, with #7 1/2 shot. side of the shell says 3/4-1 . it is a low brass case, brass is only about 1/4" high. I'll try to find some lighter loads, see what that does. any other thoughts are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## raffica (May 27, 2006)

I checked the shells I was using, they are 1 oz of 7 1/2 shot. if the action is set for too heavy a load, these light ones won't cycle, correct? 
thanks


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

correct


----------

